# Blooming Schedule West Coast



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Justin3 said:


> Does anyone have a guide to the blooming schedule of nectar blooms for the west coast.
> 
> I just wanted an easy guide to know when certain good nectar flows are going to bloom.


Justin your killings me..... lol, the only good flow out here is called sucrose flow, & it starts at the mixing station at your shop.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I think the title to the thread is wrong. It should be 'Blooming Schedule for California' and maybe you should specify which part of California. It is rather misleading. News flash, California is only part of the West Coast of North America.

Pugs


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

You must have better educated plants that can read a calender out there, cuz ours bloom any blooming time they want.

I would not waste my time.

Crazy Roland


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

And their our many commercial beeks looking at empty honey boxes this season after record rains, so would a schedule help? do not think so. Honey flows in CA are so variable with so many factors that it is almost immposible to predict. One thing that I am pretty sure of is that the almond trees bloom in Feb. and may I suggest you follow Kieths advise to find the flow.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Justin,
Here is partial list of California plants and the APPROXIMATE season. My boss, the guy that knows more about this is up in North Dakota, I will ask him for more details when he returns. 
Almonds, Feb. - March. Oranges, Spring. Willows, Spring. Sage late spring – summer. Blackberries, spring- early summer. Echium, spring. Buckwheat, spring – summer. Melons, & onions then sunflowers, (July) cotton, late spring – late summer. Clover and alfalfa, summer. Oak, May-June. 
Star Thistle July – October. Various Asters, late summer into fall.
There's more?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Pugs said:


> It is rather misleading. News flash, California is only part of the West Coast of North America.


Here here I agree. Weather is so local. We have several different area's here in WA whree the weather is wet or really wet or really really wet or the other side of the state dry. And we are apart of the West Coast. But, there is North West and West south (because AZ is south west) and I guess Oregon is still NW but south of me.  Then you have CA which should be split into two states but, where do you do that at Bakersfield or... That is a fight that they have been having for a long time. (Another discussion for another time.)

We have Raspberries up here and they bloomed 3 weeks late and the weather sucked so while I got paid for pollination services they did not put anything into my supers so that was a bust. Now we are into fireweed and knotweed and that is kind of sucking. We have not really had a summer here in Western, WA. So weather, wait a few and see if it changes.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

California coast covers a lot of climate zones, like from Florida to New York. Very diverse.
In my residential area there is something in bloom all year. Nectar is coming in spring summer, & fall.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Star Thistle is a major flow in my area, and it cracked open in the first week of July this year. After that its Eucalyptus, but I have heard that is a late fall/early winter thing.


----------



## hystad (Jan 14, 2011)

Mustard has been continuously blooming in my area since early Feb. though it dropped way off in June.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Blue curl, Tarweed is coming up.


----------

